# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Cemaat 'Ermeni Meselesi'ne sessiz!

## bozok

*CEMAAT ERMENİ TASARISINI NASIL İZLEDİ*




23.12.2010 *03:15*

ABD Temsilciler Meclisi'nde görüşülmesi beklenen Ermeni tasarısı rafa kalktı. Meclis’in Noel tatili öncesi son oturumuna dek Ermeni diasporasının yoğun baskısı altında kalan Temsilciler Meclisi Başkanı Nancy Pelosi, “soykırım” tasarısını Genel Kurul’a getirmeden Meclis’in görev süresini sona erdirme yolunu seçti. Meclisin görev süresinin sona ermesiyle tasarı da rafa kaldırılmış oldu.

Tasarının yasalaşma sürecinde Yahudi Lobisi'nin AKP ile süren gerilime rağmen Ermeni soykırım tezlerinin yasalaşmasında ısrar etmemesi de dikkat çekiciydi. Tasarının görüşüleceği gün Mehmet Ali Birand konu üzerine şunları yazdı:* "Ancak, şimdiden bilinen bir sonuç var. O da, Yahudi lobisinin Türkiye’nin aleyhine hiçbir açık tutum almadığı. Lobi’nin en güçlü örgütü AIPAC, Ermenilerin tüm çağrılarına rağmen sessizliğini korudu. İsteseler etrafı dağıtabilirlerdi. Yapmadılar."*

Kısacası, Türkiye her yıl olduğu gibi bu yıl da tasarının geçme ihtimali karşısında gerildi. Ancak yürütülen diplomasi ve Yahudi lobisinin isteksizliği ile tasarı meclise gelmedi.

Tam bu noktada Washington'da Türkler arasında sorgulanan bir ayrıntıdan söz edelim.
Cemaatin Washington'da sık sık toplantı düzenlediği ve ABD içinde lobi faaliyeti yürüttüğü kuruluşları zaman zaman Odatv'de de haberleştiriliyor. Bu kuruluşlar sık sık Türkiye politikaları üzerine konferanslar düzenliyor. Konferanslara temsilciler meclisi üyeleri ve senatörler katılıyor. Kimi zaman temsilciler meclisinde dahi sözkonusu toplantılar düzenlenebiliyor. *Geçtiğimiz mayıs ayında cemaatin ABD'deki tüm dernekleri tek çatı altında bir araya gelirken toplantıya 7 senatör, 53 temsilciler meclisi üyesi de katıldı.*

İşte ABD'li Türkler arasında tartışılan konu bununla ilgili.

Cemaat, ABD'de düzenlediği lobi faaliyetlerini hep Türkiye'nin iç politikası üzerine yürütüyor. Düzenlediği toplantılar ya cemaatin propagandasını içeriyor ya da Ergenekon, askeri vesayet gibi Türkiye iç politikasını ilgilendiren konuların konuşulduğu toplantılar gerçekleşiyor. Cemaat bu toplantılarda *ABD'li senatörleri, Türkiye'de askerlerin demokratikleşmeye engel olduğu tezine ikna etmeye çalışıyor.* Kısacası cemaat ABD'deki gücünü Türkiye'de kendisi için güç edinmek amacıyla kullanıyor.

ABD'li Türkler Türkiye'de güç kazanmak için lobi faaliyeti düzenleyen cemaatin, *Ermeni meselesi açılınca sessiz kalmasını, tasarının engellenmesi için lobi yapmamalarını, gücünü bunun için kullanmamasını eleştiriyor.* Kısacası cemaat, bu konuya ilgisiz kalıyor.

Bu durum ABD'de yeniden görüşülen Ermeni tasarısı sırasında ABD'de yaşayan Türkler arasında çok tartışıldı. Cemaatin ülke çıkarlarının önüne kendi cemaatinin politikalarını koyması eleştiri konusu oldu.

Bakalım cemaat bu yakınmalardan sonra Ermeni tasarısının engellenmesi yönünde de lobi faaliyeti yapacak mı?


*Odatv.com*

----------

